# New toy on its way



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was in Windsor Plywood today chatting with the guys and I was looking at planers when the boss told me I could get a great deal on a GI 15" model . Because our dollar is doing so poorly its list price is going up to $2800 , but because it's on the floor now I'm getting it for $1970 , almost $400 less than the last sale price .
It doesn't have the helical head but I can always upgrade in the future . Always wanted a planer so this is going to be a nice addition to the shop . I like that it's mobile to and I don't have to add a stand . This way I can kinda tuck it in the corner till it's needed . 
Will post pics next week when it's delivered . 
If anyone has any concerns with this model , let me know before I pay for it :|
This is the model in the link 
#30-125CE M1 ? 15" single surface planer


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice! I wish I had the room...and the bucks...for a surface planer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice looking machine Rick. About a year and a half back I ran this stack of redwood fence boards through my thickness planer. They sat undisturbed in my garage slowly air drying and covering one of my router tables.  Not any more! Yesterday I started making clean up passes and cutting them to size for a project.

Having a larger machine like the one you are considering would greatly speed the process; two of these boards could go through at once. Looks like a good choice to me.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice looking machine, it should do anything a home shop could want. That is a heck of a first planer, most usually start smaller, I think you will be glad you went that size. I am think of a 15 in my home shop since I am selling my 20".


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Mike said:


> Yesterday I started making clean up passes and cutting them to size for a project.


For Real:surprise: 

Good job Mike, sometimes you just need to get over the paralysis of waiting for the perfect project.

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

For that planer, I believe they are 240v only. Do you have that power in the shop?

Nice machine, but mobile is only after you get it in the shop and assembled.

Steve.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice machine Rick... 

but, I've heard that they work much better in an insulated shop.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You had to go there Brian... :surprise:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Did it come with the insulation kit?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder if the planer works well with frozen lumber?
Seriously though, nice machine!!! 
I'm envious...but then _I_ get to work year round in a warm, bright, insulated/drywalled/ painted environment...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rick your going to be top dog. Great buy.

Don


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You stole it!
https://www.kmstools.com/general-international-15-thickness-planer-6960
Holy Hanna; did you score or what!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> You stole it!
> https://www.kmstools.com/general-international-15-thickness-planer-6960
> Holy Hanna; did you score or what!


Yes , first deal I've gotten in my life lol . I jumped on it as soon as he offered


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

SteveMI said:


> For that planer, I believe they are 240v only. Do you have that power in the shop?
> 
> Nice machine, but mobile is only after you get it in the shop and assembled.
> 
> Steve.


Yes Steve alot of my tools in the shop are 220. Table saw , both sanders . Was almost debating to re wire my DC for 220 .
The planer was assembled at Windsor plywood already


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

All I really have left to buy is a bandsaw and a jointer , but owner of Windsor plywood here claims he prefers the Festool track saw over a jointer so I guess I can put the kibosh on owning a jointer ? 
I'm really having issues with room right now so the least amount of machines the better . 
Kinda kicking myself for buying 15" disc sander now as it would have been the perfect spot for a bandsaw


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

File under 'Wait...What?'
"...he prefers the Festool track saw over a jointer so I guess I can put the kibosh on owning a jointer ?"

That's like comparing a sports car to a cargo van. What exactly was his reasoning?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> File under 'Wait...What?'
> "...he prefers the Festool track saw over a jointer so I guess I can put the kibosh on owning a jointer ?"
> 
> That's like comparing a sports car to a cargo van. What exactly was his reasoning?


Well Dan apparently he tried the Festool 75 model of track saw and felt it was doing as good a job . I kinda wanted a jointer to tell you the truth , even if it's a 6" and easy to store.

I think I gotta get rid of the laser as its taking up a ton of room.

Btw I think he has a few jointers there to that I suspect he'll give me a good dea on . He's wanting the floor space for other products so he'd like stuff out door . 
I think the jointer was not a high end one by any means though . Probably a 6" with cheap cutters.

How do you guys feel about a 6" jointer? I always read reviews and see guys wishing they went to a 8" model


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I do have a major concern about that luxurious piece of equipment...you didn't mention it was going to be delivered to my house...

Nice find...great success with it...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You won't need an 8 inch joiner if you build smaller projects! :grin:

I won't deny it would be great to have, but they are long and heavy, with long being the limiting factor for me. I can move my joiner around as needed (6 inch Jet) but an 8 incher would have to remain in one place. :frown:

Congrats on the planer. I can see you building some cutting boards (not the end grain type) up to about 14 1/2" x 24" or whatever.

Or making some hardwood sides for cabinets after you glue up the panels.

Or..., Whew! Gotta take a break. I'm startin' to hyperventilate just thinking about your possibilities! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still in shock; a saw is a saw and a jointer is a jointer. They don't do the same job, no matter how much they charge for it.
Same basic logic applies to the 6" vs 8" jointer. You can do 2" on _either_ but not 7". When the day arrives that you want to run a 7 1/2" w. piece of 4/4 maple though the 6", it'll instantly become a sore point. You won't be happy.
The jointer is a basic power tool in every woodshop. If you never use rough sawn hardwood you might get away without one, but all the biscuit joiners, track saws, laser cnc's etc. won't help at all with jointing a length of lumber flat and square.
Four words to live by...'Face Side: Face Edge' 
Keep in mind that jointing can be done manually with a plane!
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/media/pdf/104/104-straightflatsquare.pdf


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The theory behind "track saw = jointer" is you can lay two boards side by side and clamp them down. Then, run the track saw up the gap in between. Presto, a perfect fit. The cut is pretty clean though not like a jointer. Some say that a little roughness on the cut makes for a better mechanical glue bond. I still find that a clumsy approach but it will do in a pinch.

Rick, good catch! I find the whole operation of planing to be oddly satisfying. Hearing that buzz as the knives bite into the wood almost gives me shivers.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> The theory behind "track saw = jointer" is you can lay two boards side by side and clamp them down. Then, run the track saw up the gap in between. Presto, a perfect fit. The cut is pretty clean though not like a jointer. Some say that a little roughness on the cut makes for a better mechanical glue bond. I still find that a clumsy approach but it will do in a pinch.
> 
> Rick, good catch! I find the whole operation of planing to be oddly satisfying. Hearing that buzz as the knives bite into the wood almost gives me shivers.


Not to distract from Rick's thread...but...

Phil...when you say "track saw", do you mean Festool...?

...and what blade will give that kind of edge face as to not need planing...? Is this where the "more teeth, the merrier" comes into play...?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nickp said:


> Not to distract from Rick's thread...but...
> 
> Phil...when you say "track saw", do you mean Festool...?
> 
> ...and what blade will give that kind of edge face as to not need planing...? Is this where the "more teeth, the merrier" comes into play...?


No I meant track saw. Makita, DeWalt, Festool and others. You are right the face of the joint isn't super smooth but it's not bad. There are people that swear by the glue ready cut rip blades for table saws. This Freud, for example. My Makita track saw does produce a fairly smooth cut and I bet it would look ok. That said, I'm not pushing it because a jointer does a far better job.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rick, a 6" jointer is all you will need . You are only jointing the edges of boards and now that you have the planer,6" will do anything you want for edges. The planer will do the wide stuff. I like that planer, I had a Delta 15" that was very similar and loved it. It must have a 3hp motor on it and on 220v it will not bog down for anything.
Another thing about a 8" jointer is the size of the table ,it is long and takes up a lot of room.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick, a 6" jointer is all you will need . You are only jointing the edges of boards and now that you have the planer,6" will do anything you want for edges. The planer will do the wide stuff. I like that planer, I had a Delta 15" that was very similar and loved it. It must have a 3hp motor on it and on 220v it will not bog down for anything.
> Another thing about a 8" jointer is the size of the table ,it is long and takes up a lot of room.
> Herb


Yes taking up a lot of room may be a major issue . The 6" I seen looked like a pretty basic small looking model from the past models I've seen there , but it's probably better than nothing . 
I should have gone back for a better look as now it's peaking my interest . I know he wants stuff out so maybe if it's a really good deal I'll buy it .

I do want to make a stereo stand someday and the one I seen has multiple pieces glued together for the middle sections , so I thought having a jointer would be a bonus.

Here's a link to the site where I got the idea to make my own . I'm going to change it up a bit but this gives you an idea of what I'd like to attempt 

http://www.timbernation.com/ampstand_PopUp.cfm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A sneak preview just for Rick: 6" spiral cutter head, many other neat features.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, it seems to me that your tool salesman must not do woodworking if he feels a track saw can replace a jointer. A track saw will give you a good edge for jointing two boards together but it will not surface the face of a rough board. You get one good face and edge at 90º with a jointer and then use your thickness planer and table saw for the other two edges.

By the way, the Festool and Makita tracks are identical except for the color and price. Same with their track clamps. Neither company will tell you this.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have and love a Powermatic 6 inch jointer. Big, heavy, lives in the garage. Has a mobile base, was about 900 bucks. Wonderful tool. Have a 12 inch Makita planer that is OK. I'll also vouch for that glue edge Freud blade. Incredibly clean glue edge for that 4th side on the table saw. All my tools are 110v, didn't realize I could have used the clothes dryer circuit and gotten a 220v jointer or I would have gone that way. Having those two tools in the garage and on movable stands lets me do the prep in one area, then take the materials out into my (insulated) shop. There wouldn't be enough room in the shop for me if I put the planer and jointer in there. 12x24 looked a lot bigger when it was empty.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Mike said!
Other than using a router on skiis, how would you flatten a piece of rough sawn lumber without the jointer?
I have no problem with hand planing it it but not everyone's thrilled with that idea.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> What Mike said!
> Other than using a router on skiis, how would you flatten a piece of rough sawn lumber without the jointer?
> I have no problem with hand planing it it but not everyone's thrilled with that idea.


I'm sure as hell not using a hand planer lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick, a 6" jointer is all you will need . You are only jointing the edges of boards and now that you have the planer,6" will do anything you want for edges. The planer will do the wide stuff. I like that planer, I had a Delta 15" that was very similar and loved it. It must have a 3hp motor on it and on 220v it will not bog down for anything.
> Another thing about a 8" jointer is the size of the table ,it is long and takes up a lot of room.
> Herb


I better see what the motors hp is Herb , good point. 

Update : ok I checked and I see it's a 3hp 

As I mentioned earlier I'm going to see if he wants to get the little jointer out to . It's not very impressive looking and maybe I'll have regrets . He did mention he was going to sell his personal jointer as he doesn't use it anymore . I should see what size it is . How much can go wrong with a used jointer other than blades ?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 16" King Rick which may be made in the same factory as yours. Itr has a 2 horse motor. It will take a 1/8" bite out of a fir 2 x 10. If you have access to rough lumber then this machine will easily pay for itself. I have an 8" long bed jointer to go with it and they make a good pair. I let the lumber dry before I plane since it will not all shrink the same amount. It will not all dry flat either, the reason for the 8" jointer. I flatten the cupped or warped pieces on the jointer, plane to thickness, then joint the edges once the faces are defined. The straight blades (as opposed to segmented) will cause tearout on very dry hard woods like birch and oak though. 

I tried using my planer with the dust hood and wound up taking it off and I just shovel the shavings up with a shovel. As long as it isn't cedar you should be able to find people with animals who will take it for bedding. You can fill the box of a pickup full of shavings in about 3 hours of planing with that machine so unless you have a very large DC it won't be a good option to try and use it. If you have to then you need a garbage can sized separator on the system.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Mike said:


> By the way, the Festool and Makita tracks are identical except for the color and price. Same with their track clamps. Neither company will tell you this.


Unfortunately, the long makita track ain't that cheap - about 3/4 of the price of the saw alone.

As to track clamps don't bother with either company's - the best are the DeWalt ones. They are "quick clamp" style allowing one handed operation. The Mak and Fes clamps are screw style. I love my DeWalt track clamps - really quick to get on and off.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> As to track clamps don't bother with either company's - the best are the DeWalt ones. They are "quick clamp" style allowing one handed operation. The Mak and Fes clamps are screw style. I love my DeWalt track clamps - really quick to get on and off.


+1 What he said. I have a pair of them. They work well.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have and love a Powermatic 6 inch jointer. Big, heavy, lives in the garage. Has a mobile base, was about 900 bucks. Wonderful tool. Have a 12 inch Makita planer that is OK. I'll also vouch for that glue edge Freud blade. Incredibly clean glue edge for that 4th side on the table saw. All my tools are 110v, didn't realize I could have used the clothes dryer circuit and gotten a 220v jointer or I would have gone that way. Having those two tools in the garage and on movable stands lets me do the prep in one area, then take the materials out into my (insulated) shop. There wouldn't be enough room in the shop for me if I put the planer and jointer in there. 12x24 looked a lot bigger when it was empty.


Key word: "insulated"


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Key word: "insulated"


Tom I think I got the hint :lol:


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Colleagues: thanks for the tip on the DeWalt clamps. I have a Fe$tool a track saw and the Fe$tool camps really are PITA....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@RainMan1

Rick: nice buy on the planer

IMHO, what others have said: a track saw isn't a jointer, period, end of discussion. I've got a 6" King (identical to some one's Jet) haven't needed any thing bigger. It lives in the garage on a mobile base. I rip boards to 6" or less, then do glue ups for panels. The King cost me $150 on Kijiji and works like a charm. 

Lastly, you need to "insulate" yourself from all the extraneous comments. These guys are "cold" hearted, even though they mean well. And some day, when you finally get around to "it", it will give you that "warm and fuzzy" feeling, and then, just like the GoDaddy commercial, you'll be able to say to all the doubters: "stick it">


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Tom I think I got the hint :lol:


Are you sure?>>>


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> @RainMan1
> 
> Rick: nice buy on the planer
> 
> ...



Here ya go, Rick! Should work well for you. I have only used it once, >


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

How long will it take to put the insulation up once you get it planed, or do you have to dry it some more?

HJ

Wondering if you plane the fuzzy side or foil side??


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Good one Mike:dance3::jester:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*I Betcha Its Gone!*

Holy cr*p!
I just got this e-mail from one of the guys in our local woodworking guild...(I've deleted the names and numbers)
Hi,

You may not believe your eyes when you read this, 8 inch jointer being offered for free to Suncoast Woodcrafters Guild members, "Yes, For Free". 

Busy Bee 8” jointer, knife style, belt driven cutter head, 220 volt, single phase, 1990’s vintage, in running order, beds have some light surface rust that can be easily cleaned up, location Sechelt, photos attached.

If interested, First Come, First Served, contact .....................................................for more details.

The replacement cost would be $1,800+...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you still here? If you are then why?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

LMAO! You've seen a pic of my shop, Chuck, where would I put it? 
But yeh; I definitely should grab it if it's not already gone. Fix 'er up and sell it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lmao; Chuck, where on Earth would I put it? You've seen my shop.
But yeh, there's Gold in them thar hills.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Sell it to Rick.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...zipped lips.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

boogalee said:


> Sell it to Rick.


Dan said he would as soon as I insulated my garage


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Tom I think I got the hint :lol:


I think a bunch of us ought to get together and have something like a barn raising party, but it would be to put up insulation.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think a bunch of us ought to get together and have something like a barn raising party, but it would be to put up insulation.


Hey I'll get the beer and pizza !


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Tom I think I got the hint :lol:


Rainmain, best of luck with the new machine. Beautiful.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well today is a good day , it's in the garage !  

I'm really liking the fact that this model has castors underneith making it mobile , as it's heavy as heck !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's no sawdust on the floor and that broom looks brand new. I think Rick is just a collector, not a user.

HJ

That color goes with insulation pink, too !!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> There's no sawdust on the floor and that broom looks brand new. I think Rick is just a collector, not a user.
> 
> HJ
> 
> That color goes with insulation pink, too !!!


You called it John as most of my tools are untouched . I pretty much just like collecting stuff


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well today is a good day , it's in the garage !
> 
> I'm really liking the fact that this model has castors underneith making it mobile , as it's heavy as heck !


-----------
A good day indeed!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine is a little smaller and just has legs and it's 275 lbs so I'm guessing around 400 minimum. Check to make sure it isn't planing wedges. Mine needing setting right from the factory. Those machines are real work horses. I made up a 220 volt extension cord (proper ends and plugin to plug into that is) so that I could use it outside. You are not going to believe how much shavings that thing will produce.


----------

